# maternity 48/72 hour rule



## coder32 (Feb 16, 2011)

If the patient is still in the hospital after this time frame depending on delivery, can you bill for additional rounding and or discharge?  Example: patient delivered vaginally on 2/10 and isn't discharged until 2/13.  Can we bill for this?


----------



## sjackson (Feb 17, 2011)

*what was the reason*

Why did she stay longer?  Post partum bleeding?  Most will bundle into the global peroid.  You need to have good reason to bill out for addtional stay.  If its not critical care, surgery, etc.  I don't think you will get paid.  Just becuase the pt could not void is not septerately billable by the MD.


----------



## coder32 (Feb 18, 2011)

*thank you*

makes sense.


----------

